# Trip to Javea Spain



## gap (May 20, 2008)

Hello.

Can anyone advise me on the best route down to Javea from Cherbourg.

Thanks

GAP


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

All depends if you are in a hurry or not. Do you want to pay the toll charges. Or do you want to see real France / Spain. I do not class Javea as real Spain. 
You can go all motorway. Paying or all toll free.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Key in Javea on the old sat nav with or without tolls and drive without worrying.

Of course you will pass us anyway.
Ray.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Try this, I use it to plan my basic route then decide where I want to stop over:
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/
Bd..


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Depends how long you are taking, that would take us about 6 weeks ! :lol:


----------

